# 2017-2018 D1 Mens Soccer Talk!!



## Upper-V (Oct 12, 2017)

Are there any D1 Men's Soccer parents or fans out there?
http://www.bigwest.org/sports/msoccer/
http://pac-12.com/mens-soccer/standings
http://www.wccsports.com/sports/m-soccer/west-m-soccer-body.html


----------



## espola (Oct 12, 2017)

UCSB is having a bad year and no one outside the campus is unhappy about that.

Good site for Men D1 RPI - not NCAA official numbers, but very accurate and updated after every game --

https://rpiupdatemenssoccer.blogspot.com/


----------



## Upper-V (Oct 12, 2017)

espola said:


> UCSB is having a bad year and no one outside the campus is unhappy about that.
> 
> Good site for Men D1 RPI - not NCAA official numbers, but very accurate and updated after every game --
> 
> https://rpiupdatemenssoccer.blogspot.com/


Agreed, and it showed in a 3-0 loss to UC Davis last night. Theyre 3-1-1 in conference and tied for the lead in Big West No., so we'll have to see how the rest of the season goes for them.


----------



## Upper-V (Oct 24, 2017)

It doesn’t look like there’s very many D1 Mens parents or fans out there.  For those that may be interested, here’s some recent updates: 

http://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-men/d1
http://rpiupdatemenssoccer.blogspot.com/search/label/RPI Rank

California schools in the top 100: 16. Stanford, 24. San Diego, 29. UCLA, 30. Pacific, 41. Cal, 71. CSUN, 84. UC Davis, 91. UCSB. 

Last Saturday night, UC Davis Men handed UCSB a 5-0 loss; worst home loss in the history of the Mens Soccer program. 

Hopefully, the Big West can have a team or two make it into the NCAA Tournament, and beyond the first round or two.


----------

